
Ask HN: Is the Startup School Website Down? - tyleo
At https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startupschool.org&#x2F; I get a 500 error. Is anyone else seeing this?
======
tyleo
Here is a clickable link:
[https://www.startupschool.org/](https://www.startupschool.org/)

------
tlb
Something was wrong. It's back online now.

